
Garry Kasparov arrested outside Moscow court - instakill
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-19300149
======
ck2
That was almost civil.

USA will give them a lesson in abusive police power at the end of the month at
RNC convention and then again at the DNC next month.

